# The Sandhills Hate Larry...Resolved?



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

In the 1960's I read in Fur Fish and Game..."their are no bad trappers, just trappers that cannot overcome their mistakes." Vowed at the age of 12 never to become one of those trappers I found myself doing what I vowed.

Getting skunked for three weeks in coyote country for a nearly 50 year veteran of canine trapping makes a man more then humbled. It drives him insane. I have asked ADC trappers whats up? Cat capper and I have discussed it. I even asked a PHD in Coyote behavior whats up....here anwer is below and with great appreciation for her time I read nothing I did not already know.

"Hi Larry,

This is mating season for coyotes. There is not much that can distract them from that! Males will stay with their mates for mating opportunities and to keep other males from sneaking in. Further, it may be there was enough alternative food that the coyotes had no reason to investigate the calls or return to the carcasses. They may have also detected human presence. Coyotes are fast learners and if they had been missed by previous hunters or trappers they learn not to fall for the same/similar situations again.

Best of luck,

Julie

Julie K. Young, Ph.D.Julie K. Young, Ph.D.

Predator Research Field Station

National Wildlife Research Center

Okay, yeasterday nearly insane hahhaha, I went back through my field notes, studied a book Coyotes Biology, Behavior and Management by Marc Bekoff. Finnaly around 3 this morning after many hours of rereading L, Craig O'Gormans "HOOF BEATS of a Wolfer" I think I figured what happened.

Here is my theroy and well find out next season if I am correct. Also note that Catcapper says its the ittle things that mess you pay attention and fix them.

1) When I arrived at the ranch I went out calling the first day with the ranch owners son. I knew breeding season had started as we saw signs of pre estrus blood on the snow in a bitch coyotes track. Also when I switched from the first stand to coyote breeding vocalizations and coyotes started rolling in, 2 in the next two stands. Okay I established breeding was starting.

2) Hearing that one week prior a calf was eaten in one night I assumed the up to 20 coyotes were on the flats. In my tent I could hear breeding and mating cries confirming "some" coyotes were on the flats near me.

Read what Ia ma saying...I missed the fact that coyotes in Mid January through Denning...often leave open flat areas for "cat" country type habitat. They do this because most flat open areas this time of the year are void of mice and kangaroo rats. Also flatland jackrabbit populations have been depleted. Thus they head to wind breaks and high ground where cottontails hang out. IE: "Cat" country.

So caught up with calves being eaten, one days calling and compacted sign along the river probably made by 2 to 3 adults already establishing breeding territory I focused on these areas.

All why my eyes saw great sign in Cat country no more then 15 miles away. All why I jumped out the truck to pick up coyote scate for next season from the road. (some two coffee cans full). All why my steel trap to snare ratio was lopsided. To many traps to little snares.

In all of this gibberish I messed up. I messed up because even after 900lbs of calf carcusses remained untouched for two week, sign everywhere, yotes calling to themselves and me calling tom them with breeding sounds.....I FAILED TO SEE COYOTES WERE ON THE MOVE!

Had I pulled my head out of my but I would of followed O'Gormans advise and something I knew from 40 years prior. Switch from steel and bait sets to snares. Just that simple.

As a result of not putting out 100 to 200 snares I estimate I did not make an easily obtained $6500 or more.

Trust me; next seasons plan for the area I trap. All steel will be pulled around Dec 10th like O,Gorman states in his book and wire will be put out n trails. The only exception is Mid January when the forest is void of people and I will run a short line of flat sets with drags along 30 miles of roads.

I know this is long winded but I encourage all new trappers to read it as "their are no bad trappers, just trappers that cannot overcome their mistakes."

Thanks to O'Gorman's book in helpng me solve this very simple but frustrating issue.

Larry


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very good info. I'm learning myself on the use of snares with some success. I think with more time and what I learn in the field as the more snares I use, my success with them will only get better.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

To be honest I need to make more 5 foot kill poles about 200 more, a heck of allot cheaper then Ram Power Springs

.......dang my summer is going to be full!

Here... http://www.fishwildlife.org/files/Modern_Snares_Report.pdf


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well that explains a lot... thanks for posting this Larry.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am embarrassed as my writing had allot to be desired....I blame it on Sir Harry Winston's snoring...that's it wasnt my fault Hahahha

Goodnight my Friends

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> I am embarrassed as my writing had allot to be desired....I blame it on Sir Harry Winston's snoring...that's it wasnt my fault Hahahha
> 
> Goodnight my Friends
> 
> Larry


 no worries Larry, I am dyslexic and if it wasn't for the phone changing stuff by its self, no one could read my post. Larry, if you can read my post is anyone shooting anything, it may explain why I haven't caught anything....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Larry, there's a name you mentioned above I haven't thought of in many years, fellow Iowan Craig O'Gorman, I met him many years ago at an Iowa Trappers Convention and also watched many of his demonstrations at both Iowa and National Trapper's Conventions. I'm sure there is not another person on this earth with as much trapping knowledge as L. Craig O'Gorman. I know Craig trapped in Iowa until the late 1960's and then moved to Nebraska for a few years and then I believed he moved to Montana. Don't know if he's still there. O'Gorman Enterprises was credited with being the first to bring videos to trapping industry.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

O'Gorman is still active. I spoke to his helper Nancy just last week.

TRAPPERS listen up....Whether you a new trapper or an old one O'Gorman will take you out for 2 days one on one with him when he has openings. Cost is $1500.00. Sound like allot? Well considering the investment you will lay out for 100 traps and 100 to 200 snares, plus all the other must things and your time.....its a drop in the bucket to learn or re-learn how to read the landscape, read sign and then make sets that work. Why settle for 50-60 canines, a cat or two and 100 raccoon when you can learn to catch 150 canines in 9 weeks, 50 cats and more raccoon then you'll have time to skin and put up?

Heres another good reason. If you're a long liner like I am in normal seasons and declare your furs on your taxes like I do...I would not hesitate to write it off as a education expense. No different than nurses having to take so many education hours of instruction per year for proficiency. The kicker is you must be engaged in taking furs. All losses and gains must be reported and tracked on your taxes. You must keep records! After all it's a career and a business. As it should be, especially when you bring in $25,000 to $60,000 in earnings. I hate taxes too, but we live in such a great country, taxes are a really a small price to pay!

Lastly...old successful trappers are far and in between and if your serious you better get into their heads now, as too many youngsters mimicking their ways often miss the boat when it comes to instruction and you will learn failure more than not.

IE:...if you want to be the best, learn from the best. Harvard Grads make twice what State College grads do...O'Gorman is a harvard level fur harvester. Dont belive me...how many fur men...callers or trappers have taken 46,000 yotes in their lifetime and have the photo's and tax returns to back it up.

I am no L. Craig O'gorman in fact I am State College Instructor, but on and off I have been at it about the same number of years. The difference is while he started early as a full time furtaker and ADC man, I became an Engineer and Nuclear Physicist. I became what I did without regret (well maybe a little) but if I would of chose furtaking /ADC work I would've not had the great friend I have had for the last 43 years of marriage!

Fortunately as we grow old together she understands and now supports my outdoor lifestyle and long lonely winter months away. And if the the good lord gives me 15 good years without a wheel chair and perhaps a new dog.....I will also live my dream. Maybe L. Craig will have 55,000 yotes buy then...but I am willing to bet Ill have 1/2 that! I already have a good start, ...except this season UGH! hahahha

Better then all of that.. if I am .lucky I will die out there and not in a hospital.

Life is good!

Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You're absolutely right Larry and if I was 40 years younger and just starting out that is one investment I WOULD make................


----------

